# first smoke of the year



## homeruk (May 31, 2016)

finally managed to squeeze in a bit of smoking time between building the camper and servicing the cars this weekend..oh joy

as i always say..and im sure others do to..no point in firing up a bbq and putting a chipolata on it, so done a 6kg pork shoulder and cured a 2.5kg ham at the start of the week

ham at the cooler end took about 7 hours and the pork took about 11 hours

also soaked some beans overnight and cooked them under the pork catching the juice

came out really good, beans on toast the next morning with some grated cheddar over the top was to die for!

one thing i learned this smoke was gusts of wind really knock back the temps almost instantly so will be doing some sealing mods to the smoker before the next fire up and also checking the weather forcast













pulled pork 310516.jpg



__ homeruk
__ May 31, 2016


















ham and pork 310516.jpg



__ homeruk
__ May 31, 2016






i did spin the pork around to crisp up both sides equal


----------



## kc5tpy (May 31, 2016)

Hello.  Looks *GREAT* buddy.  Finding time and weather can tough.  I went camping weekend before last.  Packed the smoker.  Packed the briquettes.  Packed the smoking wood.  FORGOT the smoker grills!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I think I have only smoked something once or twice this year.  I had big plans.  Oh well.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 1, 2016)

Good looking Pork! 

Busy life's but there is always time to smoke.

I have some Bacon that I am just finishing. Half plain and half went into the smoker yesterday for 24 hours smoked with a mixture of Oak & Apple.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 1, 2016)

Oh no, Danny's go back to his old method of Q'ing!













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jun 1, 2016


----------



## homeruk (Jun 1, 2016)

got bacon on the go also!

picked up a piece of pork from an arty farty farm shop last weekend in oxford which is drying at the moment and will be sliced up tonight


----------



## wade (Jun 1, 2016)

I too have a load of bacon going - it must be bacon season :-)

This time I am just using black pepper for flavour and am not adding any sugar. I will probably regret it but I needed to try...


----------



## homeruk (Jun 1, 2016)

I have scaled down my sizes now as i find it didn't keep to well in the freezer even vac packed so just enough now for a bacon sarnie or two at the weekends over a month

last batch I done a couple of 2 kilo pieces, sliced it all up bagged it froze it and didn't try any..then the first sarnie revealed I had forgot to put the salt in..tasted awful had to bin the lot..bit like the time i forgot the yeast in a bread and wondered why after 4 hours nothing was happening
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





black pepper, black treacle, salt, sugar and a touch of mace for me


----------

